# Gran Turismo Academy



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thought I would make up a thread for everyone to post up their fastest lap times for the Gran Turismo Academy to see who is the fastest on DW.

*Normal Car*

1'52.785

*Tuned Car*

1'39.126


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

*Normal Car*

1:53.493. Edit: improved time to 1:52.788

*Tuned Car*

1:39.133


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Any of you guys using a wheel/pedals set-up? I'm finding it hell-ova twitchy using the controller 

John


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm using the standard controller. Slightly better time in the normal car


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

What is Gran turismo accademy?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Download it via the PS3 Store, http://luxvelocity.typepad.com/luxvelocity/2009/12/gt-academy-2010-online-time-trial-goes-live.html


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Any of you guys using a wheel/pedals set-up? I'm finding it hell-ova twitchy using the controller
> 
> John


Just using the controller here and it is very twitchy,

Anyone know how to turn off the traction control in the normal car. The drivers at the top of the leader board seem to have it switched off.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Anyone know how to turn off the traction control in the normal car. The drivers at the top of the leader board seem to have it switched off.


I noticed that, I think somepeople with steering wheels can turn off TC and override the normal game setting, people using the controller can't turn off TC which is annoying. Updated times

*Normal Car*

1:52.428

*Tuned Car*

1:38.671


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

*Tuned Car*
1.40.333


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I posted a 1'37.968 on the tuned, but then lost interest when I read that the top guys are using a circa £300 steering wheel set up, to post the best times. I think there is only so much the controller with sticks, is able to do. TCS has got to be off to post quicker times. Im 1'51.895 on the standard car.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

I got this game and after playing forza on the xbox found it to be lacking graphicly and also found it to be very twichy. I was realy looking forward ot gt5 but not sure i will get it after this. anybody else played both?


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

It isn't a final product, and I believe the graphics on the final version will be superior to Prologue. The graphics on the Academy download are poor, probably because it's a "bit of fun", and a download, not a game on disc.


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

1:37.905 in the tuned car using a controller, ranked somewhere around 500th - I know I can do better though, maybe by 0.5sec, keep mucking it up at the double hairpin near the end of the lap. 

It's defiantly easier using a wheel & pedals though - once you've masted them. A mate is currently ranked 52nd (forget the exact time) using his Logitech G25 but wasn't able to beat my 1.37.9 using the controller.


----------

